# News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten



## System (6. Oktober 2008)

*News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,662417


----------



## Avatarius (6. Oktober 2008)

also ab im bei den nachbarn bestellen ^^


----------



## Bensta (6. Oktober 2008)

Das was auf der Games Convention gezeigt wurde war auch extrem brutal. Daher wundert es mich nicht das das und auch die Drogengeschichte angepasst wird. Naja wieder mal selbst Schuld wer es sich in Deutschland kauft.


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

die PEGI version ist schon lange vorbestellt. multilanguage.


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

So macht der deutsche Jugendschutz die österreichische Wirtschaft stark. 

Ich werde auch nochmal 10 € an unsere Nachbarn spenden. Einfach dafür, dass es bei euch noch Erwachsenenunterhaltung gibt.


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So macht der deutsche Jugendschutz die österreichische Wirtschaft stark.


ich kaufe es in der schweiz. weil ich da auch wohne.


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				HanFred am 06.10.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huch, war keine Absicht. 

Dann gehen auch 10 € Spendengelder in die Schweiz   ... könnt ihr dann damit was anfangen?


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gehen auch 10 € Spendengelder in die Schweiz   ... könnt ihr dann damit was anfangen?


ich kann immer was mit geld anfangen.


----------



## bumi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gehen auch 10 € Spendengelder in die Schweiz   ... könnt ihr dann damit was anfangen?


Klaro, € lassen sich auf jeder Bank gegen eine gescheite Währung umtauschen. Deshalb - nur her damit


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So macht der deutsche Jugendschutz die österreichische Wirtschaft stark.
> 
> Ich werde auch nochmal 10 € an unsere Nachbarn spenden. Einfach dafür, dass es bei euch noch Erwachsenenunterhaltung gibt.




hat sich immer noch nicht rumgesprochen, dass man ungeschnittene versionen auch durchaus in deutschland erstehen kann?  :-o


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es ist für einige einfach befriedigender, die dt. Wirtschaft für die Arbeit der USK zu bestrafen.


----------



## Segestis (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Auf gamesonly.at steht aber klar und deutlich das es keine ungeschnittene Version für den deutschsprachigen Raum gibt, ergo auch österreichische und schweizer versionen von Fallout 3 geschnitten sind. 

Die Meldung dort ist allerdings von heute morgen halb 9, diese hier von halb 3 mittags. Was stimmt denn nun. Weiss jemand bescheid?


----------



## baiR (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				bumi am 06.10.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was heisst bitte mutmaßlich in österreich mit dt. sprachausgabe?
war das nicht bis jetzt immer so?

da ihr ja schon das eins der reichste länder der welt seid kaufe ich mir die falloutversion in österreich   

aber kommt drauf an wenns in der schweiz billiger ist


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht der Sinn und Zweck. Aber zahlst du gerne 2-3 € extra für "eigenhändigen Versand"? 
Also ich nicht!


----------



## alceleniel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Mich regt dieses Durcheinander auch schon den ganzen Tag auf. Jeder hat angeblich verlässliche Quellen. Mir scheint, da weiß der eine nicht was der andere tut   

Ich warte jedenfalls noch mit der Vorbestellung.


----------



## Segestis (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gamesonly.at steht aber klar und deutlich das es keine ungeschnittene Version für den deutschsprachigen Raum gibt, ergo auch österreichische und schweizer versionen von Fallout 3 geschnitten sind.
> 
> Die Meldung dort ist allerdings von heute morgen halb 9, diese hier von halb 3 mittags. Was stimmt denn nun. Weiss jemand bescheid?



Aha meine Anfrage wurde direkt von der Redaktion bemerkt und bearbeitet. Sehr schön


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gamesonly.at steht aber klar und deutlich das es keine ungeschnittene Version für den deutschsprachigen Raum gibt, ergo auch österreichische und schweizer versionen von Fallout 3 geschnitten sind.
> 
> Die Meldung dort ist allerdings von heute morgen halb 9, diese hier von halb 3 mittags. Was stimmt denn nun. Weiss jemand bescheid?


_Guten Tag HanFred (Name von mir angepasst  )

Entgegen ersten Meldungen wurde nun seitens Ubisoft angekündigt,
dass auch die deutschsprachige Version von Fallout 3 ungeschnitten erscheinen wird und sich je nach Einstellung in Deutsch oder Englisch spielen lässt.
Besteller der englischen Version erhalten von uns daher automatisch auch die neue multilinguale Fassung.
Wer aufgrund dieser News seine Bestellung lieber auf die stark limitierte Collector’s Edition ändern möchte, kann die entsprechenden Änderungen (Stornierung und Neubestellung) über unseren Webshop im „My Wog Bereich“ vornehmen.

Besten Dank für Ihr Verständnis,
Freundliche Grüsse
Das Wog-Team_
( http://www.wog.ch )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gamesonly.at steht aber klar und deutlich das es keine ungeschnittene Version für den deutschsprachigen Raum gibt, ergo auch österreichische und schweizer versionen von Fallout 3 geschnitten sind.


Ahja? Darum steht hier ( http://www.wog.ch/shop.cfm/template/details/product/PC-15430.cfm ) klar und deutlich "uncut"?  


edit:
HanFred war mal wieder schneller und informativer


----------



## alceleniel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Krieg der Online-Shops... so kommt es mir langsam vor


----------



## bumi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				alceleniel am 06.10.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg der Online-Shops... so kommt es mir langsam vor


nö - in der Schweiz kriegst du halt wirklich *alles* ungeschnitten. Das ist der Vorteil unserer kleinen Alpenrepublik


----------



## Segestis (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				bumi am 06.10.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> alceleniel am 06.10.2008 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die werden wohl kaum eine spezial Uncut V ersion extra für den schweizer markt rausbringen oder? Was ich damit sagen will is das wenn man von HanFreds Beitrag ausgeht auch die Verkaufsversionen in Deutschland und Österreich uncut sind?!


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich damit sagen will is das wenn man von HanFreds Beitrag ausgeht auch die Verkaufsversionen in Deutschland und Österreich uncut sind?!


ich denke, das die sich nur auf die PEGI version beziehen.


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 06.10.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig. Gameware.at listet die uncut-Version auch als A-Version ... heißt, die deutsche wird wahrscheinlich geschnitten.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 06.10.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gab schon öfter "spezial uncut" Versionen für den österreichischen und schweizer Markt. Die Publischer wissen wohl auch schon, dass viele Deutsche dann auch dort zugreifen werden .


----------



## Sheggo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

sehr geil!! wird die ösi-version gekauft und ich muss nichtmal patchen (uncut bzw sprache) im nachhinein *freu*


----------



## Segestis (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Also kann ich davon ausgehen das die ösi version ebenfalls uncut ist bzw kann ich also bedenkenlos bei einem der ösi online händler bestellen um eine uncut version in deutscher sprache zu bekommen? Ich mach das zum ersten mal und bin sogesehen ein newbie im europäischen online spielekauf...   

Mal was anderes, kennt jemand die Systemanforderungen? Auf der HP von bethesda werden noch immer keine angaben diesbezüglich gemacht...


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Tja, dann wird also auch mal die ösi Version CUT sein so wie es aussieht.


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann wird also auch mal die ösi Version CUT sein so wie es aussieht.



Wie kommst du denn jetzt darauf?


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann wird also auch mal die ösi Version CUT sein so wie es aussieht.


das ist eben die frage, man weiss es nicht. der eine behauptet dies, der andere das.


----------



## bumi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann wird also auch mal die ösi Version CUT sein so wie es aussieht.


hast du dir den Thread überhaupt durchgelesen? Das wird doch klar widerlegt


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				bumi am 06.10.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe WOG natürlich auch noch angemailt.


----------



## felsensprenger (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Wenns keine deutsche uncut Version gibt kauf ich mir das Spiel nicht, so einfach ist das!


----------



## DJDice1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				felsensprenger am 06.10.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns keine deutsche uncut Version gibt kauf ich mir das Spiel nicht, so einfach ist das!



Soll ich das jetzt so verstehen, dass du nur Spiele wegen des Gewaltinhalts kaufst?


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				bumi am 06.10.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zitat:

Update:
Der österreichische Online-Shop GamesOnly hingegen bereichtet, dass es keine unzensierte Version für die deutschsprachigen Länder geben werde. Darunter fielen auch Österreich und die Schweiz. Der Shop beruft sich auf eine Aussage von Pete Hines, PR-Manager bei Bethesda.

Wir lassen den Sachverhalt gerade prüfen.


Sieht so aus ne, mal sehen was da rauskommt.Für mich sieht es klar danach aus.


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> felsensprenger am 06.10.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eine sehr eigenwillige interpretation, vermutlich eher eine gezielte diffamierung.
so ein blödsinn.


----------



## SirWinston (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				System am 06.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich habe ein Video der ungeschnittenen Version gesehen und war entsetzt. Klar hat es in den ersten Teilen von Fallout einen gewissen Reiz gehabt auf Körperteile zielen können. Aber da hatte es mehr etwas symbolisches. In der in dem Video gezeigten Fassung fand ich es nur noch abartig.
Es gab mal eine Zeit, in der ich dachte, dass Computerspiele das beste Hobby seien, das man haben kann. Da sich die Technik immer weiter entwickelt, wurden die Spiele und somit das Hobby immer besser. Allerdings ist seit einiger Zeit ein Punkt überschritten, an dem die Technik es ermöglicht, das Ganze ins Negative kippen zu lassen.
Sowas wie Fallout 3 ist in ungeschnittener Form für mich kein Spiel mehr sondern perverse Unterhaltung für eine Randgruppe.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DJDice1983 am 06.10.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> felsensprenger am 06.10.2008 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht möchte er so wie ich auch sich nicht bevormunden lassen?
Ich bin mehr als volljährig und habe das Recht auf eine ungeschnittene Version.So einfach ist das.Der Hauptgrund ist nicht die VIRTUELLE (!!!)Gewalt aber sie gehört bei dieser Art von Spielen eben dazu.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				SirWinston am 06.10.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 06.10.2008 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mehr als volljährig



was ist denn die steigerung von volljährig?  :-o 
dement?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				SirWinston am 06.10.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Video der ungeschnittenen Version gesehen und war entsetzt. Klar hat es in den ersten Teilen von Fallout einen gewissen Reiz gehabt *auf Körperteile zielen können*. Aber da hatte es mehr etwas *symbolisches*. In der in dem Video gezeigten Fassung fand ich es nur noch abartig.



Äh... du zielst in Fallout auf Körperteile um einen taktischen Vorteil bei einem Treffer daraus zu ziehen   
Symbolik? Wohl kaum  :-o 
Wenn's *nur* Symbolik wäre, käme es der expliziten Gewaltverherrlichung nahe  

Edit:


			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn die steigerung von volljährig?  :-o
> dement?


lol


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


köstlich!  

übrigens: es wird immer mysteriöser:

_Die  ungeschnittene deutsche Version erscheint nur in der Schweiz, daher stimmen unsere Infos definitiv. Österreich und Deutschland werden nur eine geschnittene Version erhalten.



NAME ENTFERNT


World of Games GmbH_

nicht dass ich das jetzt einfach glaube, aber langsam wüsste ich wirklich gerne, was sache ist!


----------



## BlackDead (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage offen welcher Online Shop die ungeschnittene Multilanguage Fassung kostengünstig nach Deutschland schickt.


----------



## totman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Das war ja schon etwas länger bekannt, stört mich wie so oft nicht. Meine Importversion (US) ist schon länger vorbestellt. Vielleicht hat sie mit Glück sogar Dt. Untertitel


----------



## Dyson (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Ist es denn sicher das UK und US Versionen ungekürzt sind?

Und falls ihr doch eine deutschsprachige uncut Version entdeckt, schreibt da um himmelswillen rechtzeitig ne News zu!


----------



## totman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Dyson am 06.10.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es denn sicher das UK und US Versionen ungekürzt sind?
> 
> Und falls ihr doch eine deutschsprachige uncut Version entdeckt, schreibt da um himmelswillen rechtzeitig ne News zu!



Ja schau mal auf www.gamesonly.at


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich immer noch nicht rumgesprochen, dass man ungeschnittene versionen auch durchaus in deutschland erstehen kann?  :-o


Aber der Preis....


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Segestis am 06.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Segestis am 06.10.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber leider hatten wir es vorher schon von einem Kollegen erfahren - trotzdem danke für deinen Hinweis. 

Hier nochmal die genaue Beschreibung des aktuellen Sachverhalts, damit es nicht noch weitere Unklarheiten gibt. So sieht's derzeit aus: 

Indigo Pearl (macht die PR für Fallout 3) hat sich letzte Woche extra nochmal versichern lassen, dass die österreichische Version uncut UND auf Deutsch sein wird. Diese Information wurde auch an uns so weitergegeben. Nun hat Pete Hines von Bethesda aber heute morgen (laut gamesonly.at) eine völlig andere Aussage in Umlauf gebracht. Das hat Indigo Pearl genauso überrascht, daher haben wir nun um eine endgültige Klärung der Thematik gebeten.

Als praktisch sicher gilt schon jetzt Folgendes: 
- In allen (!) Versionen wurden einige der besonders realistischen Drogen entfernt - die bekommt also niemand zu Gesicht, nicht hierzulande, nicht in den USA, nicht in Australien, nicht mal Bethesda selbst.
- Die *in Deutschland erhältliche* Version ist definitiv um blutige Tötungsszenen gekürzt.  
- Die *in Deutschland erhältliche* Version hat keine Jugendfreigabe und ist somit nur ab 18 Jahren freigegeben.
- Es wird keine multilinguale Version geben, sprich: Man kann die englische Fassung definitiv nicht auf deutsche Sprachausgabe umstellen, auch deutsche Bildschirmtexte/Untertitel gelten somit als unwahrscheinlich. Ob hier vielleicht eine Mod in Zukunft Abhilfe schaffen könnte, ist derzeit rein spekulativ.

Unklar ist aktuell nur das hier: 
Wird die *Version für Österreich und Schweiz* nun doch alle Gewaltszenen enthalten, trotz deutscher Texte und Sprachausgabe? Oder fertigt Bethesda eine einheitliche deutschsprachige Version für Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz an? Diese Frage wird derzeit geklärt - die Antwort, wenn sie denn mal vorliegt, lest ihr natürlich hier bei uns.

Felix
PC Games


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

ich bin auch noch nicht viel schlauer:

_Die Verwirrung ist wirklich gross, auch bei uns, wir können leider nur die Infos weitergeben, welche uns UBI gibt. Und die besagt, dass die Version UNCUT sein wird. Sobald wir das Spiel in den Händen halten, testen wir es natürlich, nur kann man dann nichts mehr ändern. Kann man so oder so nicht. Hier noch grob die Infos des Mailkontaktes seitens UBI Schweiz und Bethesda, da wir nachfragten, ob die Collectors Edition ebenfalls uncut sein wird:

B: Yes, there is a German PEGI collector’s edition. 

Ubi: With the uncut German game in it ?
Sorry, just want to be sure J

B: It will have the uncut German game. J

Was noch zu bedenken ist, das Spiel wird weltweit leicht gekürzt sein, irgendwas wegen den Drogen! Sobald Infos bezüglich einer stark geschnittenen deutschen Version am Releasetag bekannt wird, können Sie uns die UNGEÖFFNETE Collectors Edituion aber retournieren.

NAME ENTFERNT

World of Games GmbH_


----------



## adrenalin20 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Ubi kennt sich einen kack aus, laut bethesda gibts im ganzen deutschsprachigen raum keine uncut version! Auszug gefällig?     "There will be two different versions of Fallout 3. Our philosophy with Fallout 3 was to release only one version, but that's not possible. There will be no differences of course between the version that will be released in Australia and the versions that will be released in other territories, including the UK and the US. Nevertheless we had to change some things for all German speaking countries. The in-game use of 'Morphine' in order to cure limb pain will be banned in all versions."

Übersetzt bedeutet das Statement von Mr. Hines, dass für alle deutschsprachigen Länder (Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz) "Änderungen" vorgenommen werden mussten.


----------



## alceleniel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Die Frage ist nur wer das entscheidet bzw. ein größeres Mitspracherecht hat: Publisher oder Entwickler? Dass sich beide manchmal nicht so einig sind, hatte ich schon bei einigen Spielen.


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				adrenalin20 am 06.10.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ubi kennt sich einen kack aus, laut bethesda gibts im ganzen deutschsprachigen raum keine uncut version!


da hat Bethesda aber UBI Schweiz eine andere auskunft gegeben. siehe mein letztes posting.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> SirWinston am 06.10.2008 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheinend hast du den Post von Sir Winston nicht richtig verstanden oder ihn falsch interpretiert. Symbolisch meint er deshalb, weil die Grafik von Fallout 2 1998 bereits drei Jahre veraltet war und deshalb selbst die Uncut - Version mit ihren Bluteffekten sehr abstrakt wirkte. Taktischer Vorteil stimmt zwar, ist es aber deswegen notwendig, wegfliegende Körperteile in dieser Häufigkeit zu zeigen ? Nein !

Endzeit - Szenario hin oder her, wer Atmosphäre durch zuviel Blut/Splatter - Effekte meint erreichen zu können (i.ü. ist dies auch nicht unbedingt realistisch !), befindet sich auf dem falschen Dampfer. Das ist einfach   
Aus der Sensationsgeilheit und ohne taktische Komponente versehene Bluteffekte gehören in kein Spiel. Da Fallout 3 es damit übertrieben hat, gehört es geschnitten. Da ich aber nicht weiß, wie weit geschnitten worden ist (und ob da nicht wieder übertrieben wurde), spiele sogar ich mit dem Gedanken, mir im Ausland eine Version zu bestellen. Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme mit der geschnittenen Version, warte also erst mal die Kommentare ab.


----------



## SirWinston (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend hast du den Post von Sir Winston nicht richtig verstanden oder ihn falsch interpretiert. Symbolisch meint er deshalb, weil die Grafik von Fallout 2 1998 bereits drei Jahre veraltet war und deshalb selbst die Uncut - Version mit ihren Bluteffekten sehr abstrakt wirkte. Taktischer Vorteil stimmt zwar, ist es aber deswegen notwendig, wegfliegende Körperteile in dieser Häufigkeit zu zeigen ? Nein !



Danke für die korrekte Erklärung der Interpretation meines Postings. Offensichtlich reichen meine linguistischen Fähigkeiten nicht aus, es für jeden verständlich zu formulieren


----------



## Destroyer2o2 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Mein Gott immer diese Moralapostel hier. Es handelt sich nach wie vor um ein Spiel und zwar für Erwachsene. 
Gewalt gehört offensichtlich zum Menschen (Mittelalter z.B.) wie Sterne an den Himmel.
Lieber in einem Spiel als in der Realität.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Gewalt hat Fallout 3 auch in der geschnittenen Version bereits genug - es wird ja auch so erst ab 18 J. (also für die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Volljährigkeit - der Erwachsenenzustand dürfte davon noch zu unterscheiden sein) freigegeben.


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gewalt hat Fallout 3 auch in der geschnittenen Version bereits genug - es wird ja auch so erst ab 18 J. (also für die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Volljährigkeit - der Erwachsenenzustand dürfte davon noch zu unterscheiden sein) freigegeben.


schön für dich, wenn du dich mit einer veränderten version zufrieden gibst.
ich tu es nicht.
und nicht weil ich gewaltgeil wäre, nein, ich möchte einfach ein unverändertes werk geniessen. dass morphium umbenannt wurde, stört mich auch etwas, aber es ist wenigstens bloss eine bezeichnung. inhaltlich beschnittenes rühre ich nicht an. auch keine US-versionen, falls da brüste zensiert werden o.ä.


----------



## PostalDude83 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Werde es dann importieren und keine weichgespülte Ware kaufen.


----------



## kakakakrampfi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

heul muss ich also extra in england oder usa kaufen und dann vieleicht ohne deutscher sprachausgabe


----------



## adrenalin20 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Gewalt hat Fallout 3 auch in der geschnittenen Version bereits genug - es wird ja auch so erst ab 18 J. (also für die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Volljährigkeit - der Erwachsenenzustand dürfte davon noch zu unterscheiden sein) freigegeben.



Würdest du auch zb eine Jacke kaufen die zig löcher hat weils dem Händler nicht gefallen hat...er aber trotz der löcher den vollen preis verlangt??


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				adrenalin20 am 06.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mieser vergleich, da ein spiel durch schnitte ja nicht zwangsläufig qualitativ schlechter werden muss.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beim lesen einiger Postings wäre eine gewisse demenz manchmal garnicht so schlecht.
 

Wollte damit nur sagen das ich nicht grad erst 18 geworden bin.


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht möchte er so wie ich auch sich nicht bevormunden lassen?
> Ich bin mehr als volljährig und habe das Recht auf eine ungeschnittene Version.So einfach ist das.Der Hauptgrund ist nicht die VIRTUELLE (!!!)Gewalt aber sie gehört bei dieser Art von Spielen eben dazu.



Tja und trotz dieses rechts (was n Blödsinn) bevormunden dich die publisher da einfach? Skandalös.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht die Publisher.Die deutsche Zensur.Zum Schutze der Jugend völlig ok.Keine Frage.Aber ich möchte zumindest die Wahl haben welche Version ich als Erwachsener Mensch kaufen kann.
Wenn Du Dich damit zufrieden gibts ist das Deine Sache.Ich nicht.


----------



## stefan8472 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				adrenalin20 am 06.10.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "The in-game use of 'Morphine' in order to cure limb pain will be banned in all versions."


Da zeigt sich übrigens wieder die etwas unglückliche Übersetzung von "drugs" mit "Drogen" in sämtlichen deutschen Meldungen. Das kann sowohl "Drogen" als auch "Medikamente" heißen.

Bei den Aussies ging es primär um Morphium, was eher erst mal unter Medikamente fällt. Darüber hinaus gibt es diverse Aufputschmittel u.ä., aber nicht Drogen wie Heroin, Kokain, etc. wie manchmal impliziert. Allerdings kann man trotzdem davon abhängig werden, wie bei manchen echten Medikamenten auch.


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht die Publisher.Die deutsche Zensur.Zum Schutze der Jugend völlig ok.Keine Frage.Aber ich möchte zumindest die Wahl haben welche Version ich als Erwachsener Mensch kaufen kann.
> Wenn Du Dich damit zufrieden gibts ist das Deine Sache.Ich nicht.



Die dt "zensur" bewertet bekanntlich das Spiel wie es eingereicht wird.
Man hätte also durchaus auch eine Indizierung in kauf nehmen können um das Spiel unangetastet zu lassen.
Aber das ist in der Regel den Publishern wohl zu risikorreich.
Man könnte auch zwei versionen rausbringen, eine für den laden und eine für die Theke darunter.
Alles im Sinne des Jugendschutzes locker möglich, es wird nur nicht gemacht


----------



## totman (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				alceleniel am 06.10.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich regt dieses Durcheinander auch schon den ganzen Tag auf. Jeder hat angeblich verlässliche Quellen. Mir scheint, da weiß der eine nicht was der andere tut
> 
> Ich warte jedenfalls noch mit der Vorbestellung.



Auf Gamesonly kannste Dich verlassen. Die haben bei solchen Infos bisher immer recht gehabt. Darum bestelle ich schon seit Jahren bei denen


----------



## bumi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				totman am 06.10.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Gamesonly kannste Dich verlassen. Die haben bei solchen Infos bisher immer recht gehabt. Darum bestelle ich schon seit Jahren bei denen


Ich bestell auch schon seit Jahren bei World of Games und hab noch nie was anderes als eine Uncut in den Fingern gehabt... und was bringt uns das jetzt?


----------



## spike00 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

es gibt sicha ne zensur man kann ja die gliedmaßen abtrennen und so und das ist ja seit jeher der USK einb dorn im auge und das blut wird wohl auch gekürzt und ragdoll


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 06.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst es ja nicht *uncut* spielen, wenn's dir nicht gefällt   
Und doch, ich habe Sir Winston *richtig verstanden*, da er  sein post relativ *kurz gehalten hat*  und demzufolge jede Menge Interpretations-Spielraum ließ  

Edit:


			
				HanFred am 06.10.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//signed


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				stefan8472 am 06.10.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Da zeigt sich übrigens wieder die etwas unglückliche Übersetzung von "drugs" mit "Drogen" in sämtlichen deutschen Meldungen. Das kann sowohl "Drogen" als auch "Medikamente" heißen.
> 
> Bei den Aussies ging es primär um Morphium, was eher erst mal unter Medikamente fällt. Darüber hinaus gibt es diverse Aufputschmittel u.ä., aber nicht Drogen wie Heroin, Kokain, etc. wie manchmal impliziert. Allerdings kann man trotzdem davon abhängig werden, wie bei manchen echten Medikamenten auch.


morphium ist ein opiat und heroin (ein opioid) sollte dieses früher einmal ablösen. als schmerzmittel. Bayer hat das patent drauf (ist aber sicherlich abgelaufen).  
die meisten drogen kommen aus der medizinischen welt, auch benzodiazepine ("schlafmittel") und konsorten. denn die machen auch extrem abhängig.
gerade morphium war sehr beliebt bei süchtigen, ist es eigentlich immer noch. und es gab zeiten, wo sehr viele ärzte heroinabhängig waren (vor ca. 100 jahren).
"drugs" sind drogen. in jeder hinsicht. viele machen den fehler, den begriff "drogen" immer mit illegalen drogen zu verbinden, aber sind wir mal ehrlich: scheissegal ob legal oder illegal, eine droge ist eine droge und bleibt eine droge.

_Als Droge gilt nach Definition der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) jeder Wirkstoff, der in einem lebenden Organismus Funktionen zu verändern vermag._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## autumnSkies (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Finde den Gewaltgrad auch ehr heftig. Bei Fallout 1&2 hat man sich halt gefreut wenn man _mal_ nen kritischen Treffer erzielt hat und der Gegner spektakulär mit ner Menge britischem Humor verbrannte, in Stücke flog, total zerpflückt wurde oder mal den Kopf verlor.

Wenn bei F3 bei jedem Kopfschuß der Kopf zerplatzt finde ich es aber auch unnötig.

Außerdem läßt einen der hohe Realitätsgrad es einem auch sauer durch den Magen steigen.


Zensur will ich dennoch nicht. Bei Grantaen will ich diese Effekte ehrlich gesagt nicht missen... und britisch genießen


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				autumnSkies am 06.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei F3 bei jedem Kopfschuß der Kopf zerplatzt finde ich es aber auch unnötig.


das ist ja auch nicht automatisch so. sondern:
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Bloody_Mess

und der war im spiel in diesem verbreiteten gameplayvideo.

spiele also einfach nicht mit dem Bloody Mess perk und schon ist das spiel viel weniger blutig.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				adrenalin20 am 06.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dies wäre mangelhafte Ware, der Händler kann die bereits produzierte Ware nicht nach Belieben verändern und mir dann zum vollen Preis verkaufen. Mangel betrifft die Funktionsfähigkeit der Sache. Bei entfernten Splatterelementen von einem Mangel auszugehen, ist zu weitgehend, da das Spiel auch ohne funktioniert (keine taktische Komponente der Bluteffekte. Ergo passt der Vergleich nicht.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.10.2008 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kritisiere auch nicht die Spieler, die es kaufen, sondern den Entwickler (vielleicht sogar Publisher wegen der Werbeeffekte ?), der meint, es sei nötig/spaßig, so etwas in ein CRPG einzubauen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kritisiere auch nicht die Spieler, die es kaufen, sondern den Entwickler (vielleicht sogar Publisher wegen der Werbeeffekte ?), der meint, es sei nötig/spaßig, so etwas in ein CRPG einzubauen.


Tja, da kannst du reininterpretieren, was du willst: *Es ist kein Spiel für Kinder*


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.10.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 06.10.2008 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, und das ist gut so !


----------



## backpfeife (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

auf  gameware.at   wurde berichtet das es für fallout 3 eine ungeschnittene  A-Version geben wird.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 06.10.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann nach einer möglichen Beschlagnahmung strafrechtliche und finanzielle Folgen fürchten zu müssen? Bei Computerspielen gibts ja keine "Persilschein" JK, die einem Sicherheit gibt in diesen Fragen - das ist wahrscheinlich auch so gewollt.


----------



## man1ac (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				backpfeife am 06.10.2008 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> auf  gameware.at   wurde berichtet das es für fallout 3 eine ungeschnittene  A-Version geben wird.



"ROT WEIS ROT" bis in den TOT 
 

Auch wenn die de Vers uncut   wäre,
in mein Regal kommt mir kein USK Logo     mehr.

PEGI 4 EVER


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				backpfeife am 06.10.2008 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> auf  gameware.at   wurde berichtet das es für fallout 3 eine ungeschnittene  A-Version geben wird.



Das wurden inzwischen aktualisiert. Der Publisher hatte ihnen geschrieben, dass sie eine deutsche uncut Version für Österreich bekommen und Pete Hines schrieb ihnen, dass für alle deutschsprachigen Ländern die gleiche geschnittene Version kommt.
Da weiß wohl die eine Hand nicht was die andere macht. Voll das Chaos


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann nach einer möglichen Beschlagnahmung strafrechtliche und finanzielle Folgen fürchten zu müssen? Bei Computerspielen gibts ja keine "Persilschein" JK, die einem Sicherheit gibt in diesen Fragen - das ist wahrscheinlich auch so gewollt.



Wieso denn das? Eine Indizierung würde ja keinem verbot gleichkommen.
Und sollte selbst eine Indizierung nicht drin sein, sondern nur ein Verbot (was bezweifelt werden darf, wenn man sich die bisherigen verbotenen Spiele so anschaut) wäre eine Abänderung des Spiels immer noch drin.


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				man1ac am 06.10.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> backpfeife am 06.10.2008 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück ist das PEGI Logo ja total unscheinbar klein...


----------



## HanFred (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück ist das PEGI Logo ja total unscheinbar klein...


es ist nicht einmal halb so gross wie das neue USK logo.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scarface *hust*
Abänderung hilft dir aber auch nicht bei möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen einer Beschlagnahmung, oder was meinst du warums bei Filmen die JK gibt?

BTT: mir ist immer noch ein Rätsel warum man nicht einfach die Dinger Multilanguage macht.
Ob das zuviel verlangt ist? (Mir ists egal ich spiel eh auf Englisch, aber was Filmen recht ist sollte dem ach so modernen Medium Computerspiele doch billig sein, oder nicht?)


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				HanFred am 06.10.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.10.2008 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich, aber doch vermutlich imemr noch kein grund für eine Liebesbekundung. 
Also dachte ich zumindest.


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Scarface *hust*
> Abänderung hilft dir aber auch nicht bei möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen einer Beschlagnahmung, oder was meinst du warums bei Filmen die JK gibt?



werde mal bitte konkreter.


----------



## baummonster (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist immer noch ein Rätsel warum man nicht einfach die Dinger Multilanguage macht.
> Ob das zuviel verlangt ist? (Mir ists egal ich spiel eh auf Englisch, aber was Filmen recht ist sollte dem ach so modernen Medium Computerspiele doch billig sein, oder nicht?)



Seitwann sind Filme Multilanguage? Wenn ich mir so Verzögerungen bei den Kinostarts anschau... Nur weil später dann auf DVDs einfach zwei/drei Tonspuren mehr draufliegen. Da hätt ich doch lieber öfter mal sonen Audiokommentar ala Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay. Wär mir wesentlich lieber als Multilanguage Spiele die sich eh nur auf deutsch installieren wollen


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verbreitung von z.b. Gewaltverherrlichendem Material ist in Deutschland verboten, dafür könnte der Publisher straf und zivielrechtlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.
Die JK überprüft einen Film im Vorhinein auf strafrechtliche bedenklichkeit und schützt vor eben diesen Konsequenzen im Falle einer Beschlagnahmung.


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 06.10.2008 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahso und du meinst wenn die ihr Original Fallout 3 so in den handel geben würden würde es nicht indiziert, sondern verboten, beschlagnahmt etc. (bzw. es würde die gefahr bestehen.)


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Gefahr besteht durchaus, vor allem da gerade wieder "Profilierungssaison" ist.
Deswegen auch das Beispiel mit Scarface, da die Gewalt in F3 (besonders natürlich mit bloody mess perk) noch sehr viel drastischer dargestellt wird.

Und da Beschlagnahmungen auch irgendwie wie Lotto sind - es hängt davon ab ob jemand klagt, wer der Richter ist, usw. - lässt man sich wohl nur sehr ungerne auf sowas ein.


----------



## Boesor (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Gefahr besteht durchaus, vor allem da gerade wieder "Profilierungssaison" ist.
> Deswegen auch das Beispiel mit Scarface, da die Gewalt in F3 (besonders natürlich mit bloody mess perk) noch sehr viel drastischer dargestellt wird.
> 
> Und da Beschlagnahmungen auch irgendwie wie Lotto sind - es hängt davon ab ob jemand klagt, wer der Richter ist, usw. - lässt man sich wohl nur sehr ungerne auf sowas ein.



Scarface der Film, Scarface das Spiel?


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 06.10.2008 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Spiel.


----------



## Stefan1981 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

hmm naja mir ist das egal, ich will die CE und die uncut in Englisch hol ich mir später.

Gewalt wie im Video muss ich nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## Segestis (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Stefan1981 am 07.10.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja mir ist das egal, ich will die CE und die uncut in Englisch hol ich mir später.
> 
> Gewalt wie im Video muss ich nicht unbedingt haben.



Die Möglichkeit eines guten alten Bloodpatches o.ä. ist ja auch noch nicht ausgeschlossen, denke ich werde mir das Spiel auch erstmal im lokalen M.Markt erwerben. 

Nochmal die Frage: Weiss jemand was über die Systemanforderungen von Fallout 3?


----------



## Siro1976 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Stefan1981 am 07.10.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja mir ist das egal, ich will die CE und die uncut in Englisch hol ich mir später.
> 
> Gewalt wie im Video muss ich nicht unbedingt haben.



Hol Dir doch die engliche CE. Hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				news schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind keine weiteren offiziellen Informationen mehr von Bethesda zu erwarten. Man wolle sich nicht weiter zum Thema Kürzungen bei Fallout 3 äußern.


WTF?!
dann wird die bestellung eben storniert.


----------



## Chemenu (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				HanFred am 07.10.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> news schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dacht ich mir auch schon. 
Was soll denn jetzt der Kindergarten... die sollen das ein mal klar stellen und gut is!
Einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst machen bringt ganz sicher nicht mehr bzw. zufriedenere Kunden...


----------



## Freezeman (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				HanFred am 07.10.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> news schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich auch eine recht.... ähh... merkwürdige Informationspolititk dem potentiellen Kunden gegenüber. Sowas sollte eigentlich auch bestraft werden durch Nichtkauf. Aber das Spiel wird dann wohl doch zu gut ums links liegen zu lassen...


----------



## NineEleven (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

pfff da pfeiff ich drauf...hole mir ohnehin die us-version


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Freezeman am 07.10.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.10.2008 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nach allem was ich bisher gesehen habe, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.
Aber wenn ich sarkastisch werden darf: Wie sehr man sich bei denen um deutsche Versionen kümmert, hat man ja an der dt Oblivion Fassung gesehen....


----------



## adrenalin20 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Schön das uns Bethesda so im dunkeln stehen lässt.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				adrenalin20 am 07.10.2008 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön das uns Bethesda so im dunkeln stehen lässt.


scheissfirma. echt.
vielleicht werde ich's deswegen überhaupt nicht kaufen.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 07.10.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 07.10.2008 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ich finde diese... Informationspolitik... seltsam. Ich sehe den Grund dahinter nicht.

Aber... ich möchte noch die sarkastische Aüßerung klarstellen, dass Bethesda bei Oblivion versuchte selbst ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Das finde ich mutig und wirklich gut. Das es nach hinten losgegangen ist, ist dabei für mich nur eine Art kleiner Negativeffekt.
Für F3 wird dies aber nicht der Fall sein.




			
				HanFred am 07.10.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> adrenalin20 am 07.10.2008 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bethesda ist sicher keine "scheissfirma". Sie entwickeln hochqualitative Rollenspiele und auch Call of Cthulhu hat seine genialen Momente. Lizenzen mögen sie vielleicht nicht gut umgesetzt haben, aber die TES-Reihe sollte als Beispiel wohl ausreichen. TES I war damals... einfach nur genial. TES II ebenso... und dabei mit riesiger Spielwelt. Das war unglaublich. Spätestens mit TES III hat Bethesda gezeigt, was sie drauf haben. Ein atmosphärisches Rollenspiel der Meisterklasse. Auch TES IV hat Auszeichnungen ohne Ende erhalten. Ein riesiger Pluspunkt nebenbei: So gut wie keine Bugs, in umfangreichen Spielen. Das schaffen heutzutage nicht mehr viele.
Auch Fallout wird sicher nicht schlecht. Ich denke, es wird Mängel haben in der Spieltiefe, aber als Ausgleich auch spitzen Momente, die sich ins Gedächtnis einbrennen.
Wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, was Bethesda mit keinen weiteren Kommentaren erreichen will, aber das rechtfertigt den Ausdruck "scheissfirma" noch lange nicht.


----------



## XIII13 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 07.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Text


Glaubst du etwa, Bethesda hat Oblivion für uns Spieler übersetzt? Sie haben es wegen dem Geld gemacht, denen geht es (wie eigentlich jeder anderen Firma auch) nur ums Geld, und gerade weil sie da Sparen wollten, war die Lokalisierung so erbärmlich.
Und Bugfrei war es sicher auch nicht. Bei mir gab es so einige Plotstopper. Hab das Spiel deswegen irgendwann aufgegeben.
Ach ja, woher willst du eigentlich wissen das Fallout 3 anders wird?


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

was habt ihr gegen Terminator Rampage? ich fand das toll


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 07.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 07.10.2008 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mangelhafte Selbsteinschätzung bezüglich Fähigkeiten ist etwas, was bei einem Entwickler (der sich selber weit oben ansiedelt) irgendwie nicht so gut ankommt.



			
				KabraxisObliv am 07.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, was Bethesda mit keinen weiteren Kommentaren erreichen will, aber das rechtfertigt den Ausdruck "scheissfirma" noch lange nicht.


 Warum nicht? Er hat sich doch nicht auf die Qualität ihrer Spiele bezogen sondern auf ihre Einstellung ggü. potenziellen Kunden.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				HanFred am 07.10.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> adrenalin20 am 07.10.2008 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zumindest sollte man in jedem Fall Abstand von einem "Sofortkauf" nehmen. Diese Sache ist mir nicht mehr geheuer  :-o
Edit: Irgendetwas versucht Beteshda zu verbergen "imho"


----------



## Freezeman (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 07.10.2008 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.10.2008 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollen sie zu verbergen haben? Es wurde ja bestätigt, dass die dt. Version geschnitten sein wird. Nur zu einer A-Version wollen sie sich partout nicht äußern, warum auch immer.


----------



## NineEleven (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Aber die müssten sich schon darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Fallout Fans....die "echten", die schon mit Teil 1 und 2 groß geworden sind, sich nicht mit so einer kasterierten Version zufrieden geben werden, und gleich die originalversion spielen werden.

Bei Teil 2 wurden z.B Kinder entfernt womit einige Quests gar nicht gelöst werden konnten.
Selbst wenn es hier nicht "nur" um das Blut geht werden wahrscheinlich wieder andere solche Aspekte dem Messer zum Opfer fallen, was einen Teil des Spiels unbrauchbar macht. Fallout 3 ist nunmal ein rauhes Spiel, besser die ganze Serie ist es. Da kann Bethesda ruhig schweigen...

Also die kastrierte Version erstmal begutachten und mal den Test abwarten. Aber um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen, auch was die Synchro angeht, wird bei Veröffentlichung erstmal ein Import in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## man1ac (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Boesor am 06.10.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.10.2008 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :-o    Ich mache weder der USK noch PEGI eine Liebeserglärung, 
Bisher nur an eine Dame deren Name ich hier nicht nennen werde  


Fakt ist wo USK drauf ist ist meistens CUT drin


----------



## macskull (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das schon erwähnt wurde oder ob es erlaubt ist, hätte diesbezüglich gerne eine stellungnahme, aber gibt es nicht so genannte uncut Patches, die das Spiel wieder in den Ursprungszustand zurückversetzen ohne an der Sprache etwas zu verändern?
Oder bin ich da jetzt irgendwie total auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				macskull am 07.10.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das schon erwähnt wurde oder ob es erlaubt ist, hätte diesbezüglich gerne eine stellungnahme, aber gibt es nicht so genannte uncut Patches, die das Spiel wieder in den Ursprungszustand zurückversetzen ohne an der Sprache etwas zu verändern?
> Oder bin ich da jetzt irgendwie total auf dem Holzweg?


Laut Gesetz ist es illegal derlei Patches zu benutzen, da sie, ähnlich Cracks, das Urheberrecht verletzen(Veränderung des Programmcodes etc.).
So hatte ich das in Erinnerung...


----------



## macskull (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich das zwar nicht, wenn ich das Spiel käuflich erworben habe, aber gut zu wissen danke!


----------



## Iceman (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 07.10.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Gesetz ist es illegal derlei Patches zu benutzen, da sie, ähnlich Cracks, das Urheberrecht verletzen(Veränderung des Programmcodes etc.).
> So hatte ich das in Erinnerung...



Das ist mehr ne Grauzone. Meistens wird in Bloodpatches ja nur der gekürzte Originalcode durch den ungekürzten Originalcode ersetzt, ergo der Normalzustand außerhalb Deutschlands wiederhergestellt 
Dementsprechend ists meistens keine Veränderung des Programmcodes wie das beI Cracks der Fall ist und somit normalerweise legal (und wird hier im Forum auch nicht geahndet ).


----------



## cinis (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

In Amerika werden sexuelle Andeutungen rausgeschnitten, in Deutschland eben die Gewalt.

Ich hab zwar Fallout 2 nicht gespielt, aber dafür mal die amerikanische und die deutsche Neverwinter Nights-Ausgabe verglichen. Selbst da haben sie teilweise ganze Figuren entfernt, sodass man einen leeren Pfahl looten konnte. So ein Schwachsinn ... Ich werde Fallout 3 auf gar keinen Fall verpassen - ungeschnitten!


----------



## Iceman (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				cinis am 07.10.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> In Amerika werden sexuelle Andeutungen rausgeschnitten, in Deutschland eben die Gewalt.



Wobei 90% der Spiele auf den amerikanischen Markt zugeschnitten sind und dementsprechnd sofort so wenig Sex enthalten, dass es da keine Probleme gibt. Die Fälle wo für die USA was geschnitten wird sind recht selten, an prominenten Beispielen würden mir da aktuell nur Giants und The Witcher einfallen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Iceman am 07.10.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 07.10.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah - und wieder was gelernt


----------



## KabraxisObliv (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				XIII13 am 07.10.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 07.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gab bei dir "so einige" Plotstopper?   
Gleich mehere? Warum habe ich noch nie von einem einzigen gehört?
Bethesda musste nicht ohne Grund den ersten Patch erst bei Release der ersten Erweiterung releasen.
Vielleicht schilderst du mal einige. Oder zumindest ein oder zwei. Daran wirst du dich sicher zumindest noch erinnern können.
Das Questsystem der Gamebryo Engine ist ziemlich sicher und man kann eigentlich sagen... klappt es auf einem Rechner, klappt es auch auf allen anderen.
Modinkompatibilitäten können hier und da etwas kaputtmachen, solange sie denn in den Verlauf der HQ eingreifen.
Und "Ach ja", wurde nicht schon offiziell gesagt, dass die Übersetzung diesmal nicht hausintern gemacht wird?

Zur Übersetzung von Oblivion: Ja, das ist gut möglich, sogar sehr wahrscheinlich. Und wie ich bereits mehrfach sagte, finde ich die Behandlung der Öffentlichkeit seitens Bethesda nicht wirklich akzeptabel. Einfachste Fragen werden nur knapp oder gar nicht beantwortet und das ist wirklich nicht gut für den Ruf einer Firma.
Genauso mutig, wie vielleicht auch gierig, war die eigene Übersetzung, da auch da mit den Konsequenzen hätte gerechnet werden müssen. Viele wütende deutsche Spieler zum Beispiel... aber Bethesda hatte Glück. Schon kurz nach Release gab es einige fließige Modder die die Übersetzungsfehler behebten und so wurde Bethesda schnell verziehen.
Wenn man im Nachhinen darüber nachdenkt hat die Firma dabei wirklich Glück gehabt.. aber selbstverständlich hat auch die Qualität des eigentlichen Spieles, sowie das Abhandeln des Problems als "Ausrutscher" dazu beigetragen.


----------



## cinis (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Iceman am 07.10.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei 90% der Spiele auf den amerikanischen Markt zugeschnitten sind und dementsprechnd sofort so wenig Sex enthalten, dass es da keine Probleme gibt. Die Fälle wo für die USA was geschnitten wird sind recht selten, an prominenten Beispielen würden mir da aktuell nur Giants und The Witcher einfallen.



Oh, ich hab da nicht (nur) an Spiele gedacht - eher an "Nipplegate" ^_^

Edit: Oder dieser eine Film, wo sie Jessica Alba digital das Höschen vergrößert haben ... ne ne.


----------



## Hasselrot (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

So, ich hab meine Bestellung gerade storniert. So eine kundenverarschende Informationspolitik unterstütze ich bestimmt nicht   

Hol ichs mir eben nächsten Monat gebraucht (Ebay und so ). Bis dahin werd ich auch bescheid wissen in welchem Zustand die dt Version ist, obs eventuell noch zu buggy ist, und ob es überhaupt so gut ist, wie erhofft.
Und nebenbei verdienen die dadurch nix an mir. Pech gehabt und selbst schuld


----------



## baiR (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Hasselrot am 07.10.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab meine Bestellung gerade storniert. So eine kundenverarschende Informationspolitik unterstütze ich bestimmt nicht
> 
> Hol ichs mir eben nächsten Monat gebraucht (Ebay und so ). Bis dahin werd ich auch bescheid wissen in welchem Zustand die dt Version ist, obs eventuell noch zu buggy ist, und ob es überhaupt so gut ist, wie erhofft.
> Und nebenbei verdienen die dadurch nix an mir. Pech gehabt und selbst schuld



Die Falloutentwickler können ja nichts dafür das sie dieses Spiel hier in Deutschland kürzen müssen.
Wenns nach den Entwicklern ginge würden sie sich garantiert die Arbeit durchs kürzen ersparen.

Aber gibt es keine Multilanguageversion für Europa?
Dann könnte man sichs ja in den Niederlanden bestellen und auf deutsch umstellen. 

Und wenns so nicht geht dann wirds sowieso irgendwann Bloodpatches geben und wenn das auch nicht geht hole ich mir die englische Version und gucke nach jemanden der die deutsche Version hat der mir dann die dt.-Sprachdateien geben kann.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Spiel deutsch und ungeschnitten kriegen da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## matzewitt (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Also da haben F3-Zuständigen ja mal wirklich ne nette Diskussion losgetreten! So kann man aber auch mal das Interesse der Spieler testen und Marketing betreiben...    

Ich werde wohl auch erstmal die ersten Tests abwarten und alle möglichen Foren lesen (müssen!!!). Soviel Vorbereitungszeit hab ich für ein Game wohl noch nie gebraucht. Einfach bestellen, loslegen und freuen? Wohl eher nicht... 

Obwohl ich sagen muss, auf übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung auch verzichten zu können. Es sollte nur eben alles realistisch sein! Das ist doch immer das grosse Ziel in PC-Games, oder? Wenn da zuviel geschnitten wird, leiden m.E. der Spielspass, Quests und taktische Möglichkeiten usw. Bin mal gespannt, ob F3 da die Gratwanderung schafft. Wir werden es erfahren, kommt ja bald...


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 07.10.2008 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bethesda ist sicher keine "scheissfirma". Sie entwickeln hochqualitative Rollenspiele und auch Call of Cthulhu hat seine genialen Momente. Lizenzen mögen sie vielleicht nicht gut umgesetzt haben, aber die TES-Reihe sollte als Beispiel wohl ausreichen. TES I war damals... einfach nur genial. TES II ebenso... und dabei mit riesiger Spielwelt. Das war unglaublich. Spätestens mit TES III hat Bethesda gezeigt, was sie drauf haben. Ein atmosphärisches Rollenspiel der Meisterklasse. Auch TES IV hat Auszeichnungen ohne Ende erhalten. Ein riesiger Pluspunkt nebenbei: So gut wie keine Bugs, in umfangreichen Spielen. Das schaffen heutzutage nicht mehr viele.
> Auch Fallout wird sicher nicht schlecht. Ich denke, es wird Mängel haben in der Spieltiefe, aber als Ausgleich auch spitzen Momente, die sich ins Gedächtnis einbrennen.
> Wie gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, was Bethesda mit keinen weiteren Kommentaren erreichen will, aber das rechtfertigt den Ausdruck "scheissfirma" noch lange nicht.


ich bin nie TES fan gewesen. TES3 und 4 habe ich eine weile gespielt, aber beide haben mich irgendwann gelangweilt. 
Dark Corners Of The Earth ist von Headfirst in _zusammenarbeit_ mit Bethesda entstanden; das war in der tat ein tolles spiel.

das hat aber alles nicht viel mit der kundenfeindlichen kommunikationspolitik der PR abteilung zu tun.


----------



## Hasselrot (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				baiR am 07.10.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Falloutentwickler können ja nichts dafür das sie dieses Spiel hier in Deutschland kürzen müssen.
> Wenns nach den Entwicklern ginge würden sie sich garantiert die Arbeit durchs kürzen ersparen.



Mir gings garnicht ums Kürzen. Dass die nix dafür können, weiß ich selbst 



> Aber gibt es keine Multilanguageversion für Europa?
> Dann könnte man sichs ja in den Niederlanden bestellen und auf deutsch umstellen.
> ...
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Spiel deutsch und ungeschnitten kriegen da bin ich mir sicher.




Und das is eben das Problem. Ich bin mir da nämlich nicht sicher, und der Publisher will sich dazu anscheinend nicht weiter äußern. Bloodpatches funktionieren auch nicht immer wie gewollt.
Mir gehts garnicht primär um die fehlenden Blutspritzer. Man enthält uns wissentlich Informationen zu einem Produkt vor, und da schwindet bei mir eben das Vertrauen. Schließlich will ich auch nach dem Spielekauf noch Support von denen haben. Und wenn die Infopolitik was Patches und Bugs ebenso aussieht, dann gute Nacht!

Kurzum: Bevor ich die Katze im Sack kaufe, will ich erstmal wissen, was ich für die beim Chinesen um die Ecke bekomme


----------



## Ripper1980 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

tja... wenn bethesda meint zu schweigen, haben sie mein geld ja wohl nich nötig...

haben mir damit schon die entscheidung abgenommen welches spiel ich bei erscheinen kaufe und welches wenn es billiger zu haben is: fallout 3 oder far cry 2.  . 

jetzt wirds dann halt far cry 2.

Danke bethesda, dass Ihr mir bei der entscheidung geholfen habt


----------



## DrUnK3n (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Wenn Bethesda es nicht für nötig hält mitzuteilen ob und welche Schnitte mich erwarten werden, wird's nicht gekauft so einfach ist das...


----------



## Belechem (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 07.10.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 07.10.2008 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja, und sie haben es immer noch nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, bei Oblivion die DEUTSCHE Tastaturbelegung ändern zu können man muss immer noch in der .ini rumfummeln wenn man die Steuerung neu belegen will.


----------



## Namuraz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				DrUnK3n am 08.10.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Bethesda es nicht für nötig hält mitzuteilen ob und welche Schnitte mich erwarten werden, wird's nicht gekauft so einfach ist das...


 Wenn Zensur der Brutalität für dich ein Grund ist, ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen ...

Also nen Bloodpatch wirds ja sowieso geben


----------



## Dillier (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Für die Schweiz gibt es eine Uncut Version, ich weiss aber nicht ob das auch für Österreich und Deutschland gilt.

http://www.exlibris.ch/games.aspx?status=detail&p_id=UBD08058914&t_na=abc

Das ist ein Link wo man das Spiel Uncut bestellen kann.


----------



## adaniya (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Jup kann ich bestätigen, auch wog.ch veröffentlicht eine ungeschnitte deutsche Version in der Schweiz


----------



## XIII13 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Namuraz am 08.10.2008 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DrUnK3n am 08.10.2008 01:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht gar nicht so darum, das das Spiel zensiert ist. Das Problem ist die Informationspolitik. Man soll 45€ für ein Spiel hinlegen, aber Bethesda hält es trotzdem nicht für nötig die Kürzungen bekanntzugeben? Einfach nur dreist und Kundenfeindlich. Ausserdem hat es vielleicht ja noch andere Gründe. Möglicherweise hat Bethesda das System mit dem Zielen oder abtrennen von Körperteilen entfernt.


----------



## Spruso (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

So, bis die Sachlage geklärt ist (also bis nach Release) ist meine Bestellung bei WoG gecancelt (tut mir nur leid für WoG, die sonst einen guten Job machen).

Von Bethesta hab ich langsam wirklich die Schnauze voll. Bis und mit Morrowind war das eine super Firma. Sie haben nachträglich *gratis* Plugins veröffentlicht, der Support war gut und das Spiel genial.
Seit Oblivion ist diese Frima allerdings nur noch geldgeil. Da wurden schon mal Dinge aus der fertigen Version entfernt, nur um sie kurz nach Release als *kostenpflichtige* DLCs anzubieten (z.B. die Pferderüstungen). Man kann jetzt sagen, ok, darauf kann man verzichten, aber auch wenn es nur kleine Inhalte sind und die DLCs nicht viel kosten, finde ich es trotzdem ne Sauerei. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn bei Fallout nachträglich irgendwelche Perks oder Ähnliches als DLC angeboten werden, die andere Hersteller gratis in einem Patch nachreichen (siehe z.B. die zusätzlichen Plasmide im Bioshock-Patch).

Und nun noch dieses Kindergartengetue von wegen "buä, böser Onkel PC-Games hat mich zu oft wegen der Zensur gefragt, jetzt sag ich gar nichts mehr!  ".

Langsam kann mich Bethesta mal wirklich. Es gibt genug gute Spiele, die in nächster Zeit auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Shinizm (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Klar kommt keine Aussage mehr..ist zwar extrem schwach, aber auch nachvollziehbar. FO3 wird brutal....extrem brutal sogar....so brutal das es auf garkeinen Fall uncut hier zu bekommen sein wird. Somit werden 1. viele im Ausland bestellen (wie von mir zB) und 2. viele Bestellungen gecanselt werden (soll ja noch ne menge Leute geben die kaum Englisch können).

Was wird also passieren?...Eine Flut an Raupkopien wird in das Netz gespült..wo sich dann jeder frei bedienen kann. Ein Patch für deutsche Sprache wird sicher auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Also wieder alles richtig gemacht die USK...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Shinizm am 08.10.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kommt keine Aussage mehr..ist zwar extrem schwach, aber auch nachvollziehbar. FO3 wird brutal....extrem brutal sogar....so brutal das es auf garkeinen Fall uncut hier zu bekommen sein wird. Somit werden 1. viele im Ausland bestellen (wie von mir zB) und 2. viele Bestellungen gecanselt werden (soll ja noch ne menge Leute geben die kaum Englisch können).
> 
> Was wird also passieren?...Eine Flut an Raupkopien wird in das Netz gespült..wo sich dann jeder frei bedienen kann. Ein Patch für deutsche Sprache wird sicher auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Also wieder alles richtig gemacht die USK...


Die Raubkopien werden präsent sein, *auch ohne Bethesdas Fehltritte bei der Informationspolitik* 

Edit:


			
				KabraxisObliv am 08.10.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich denke, das hier war und ist wohl eher ien F3 Thread


Rüschtüsch


----------



## KabraxisObliv (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Belechem am 08.10.2008 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und sie haben es immer noch nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, bei Oblivion die DEUTSCHE Tastaturbelegung ändern zu können man muss immer noch in der .ini rumfummeln wenn man die Steuerung neu belegen will.



Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, ob das vielleicht an der "Oblivion Deutsch 3.1" Mod liegt... aber ich habe nur die ersten paar Monate die Steuerung immer wieder umstellen müssen (bzw an der .ini Werte verändern). 
Das war neben einer Eingestehung, dass ich gegen die negativen Argumente nichts mehr zu sagen habe, zugleich eine Modempfehlung  

Edit: Aber dennoch ist TES eine geniale Spielreihe.    
Ob man sie mag, oder nicht, das ist Geschmackssache, aber fest steht, dass TES, denke ich, eines der durchdachtesten Spieleuniversen ist.
Mit dem ganzen Material könnte man so einige Bücher vollschreiben.
Und je mehr man sich in die Lore einarbeitet, desto mehr macht es Spaß die Welt zu erkunden, oder Charaktere (oder gar (Halb-)Götter) zu treffen, von denen man gerade erst eine spannende Geschichte gelesen hat. Und genau das macht für mich ein gutes, ein erstklassiges Rollenspiel aus... da sehe ich auch über eine zweitklasse Hauptquest hinweg, ohne Probleme.

Nun, ich denke, das hier war und ist wohl eher ien F3 Thread


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Das mit Fallout 3 nimmt immer kuriosere Züge an:
http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/2008-10-10-wegen-fallout-nicht-ausfaellig-werden#comments

Anscheinend wird es doch eine österreichische uncut Version geben, nur wird das anscheinend nicht öffentlich publiziert, weil "sie in Deutschland keinen Einbruch der Vorverkaufsmengen haben möchten."


----------



## Kevin1965 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Ich habe gerade mal bei www.roteerdbeere.de nach der ungeschnitten Fallout 3 Version gesucht. Und siehe da, ich bin fündig geworden.

Zweimal wird dort, bis jetzt, die Uncut Version angeboten.

Wenn die ersten Tests positiv ausfallen, dann werde ich mir meine Uncut Version dort bestellen. 

Ein Anbieter preist das Spiel wir folgt an:

"Verkauf die Deutsche Version von Fallout 3 sowie die Pegi Version, bei kauf bitte mit angeben welche Version geliefert werden soll. Deutsche ist natürlich geschnitten !!!"

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was eine Pegi Version ist?


----------



## essayn (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

In Deutschland wird das Game  NUR zensiert erscheinen, in  Österreich wird es auch die Uncut-version (a-vers.) mit D-subs-zu kaufen geben. 

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Fallout+3

Hab ma ne anfrage bei denen gestellt, was GENAU sie unter der a-version verstehen, da diese Variante wohl weniger geschnitten sein soll als die Deutsche aber dennoch nicht der US-version entspricht.

(antwort steht noch aus.)

*platz vor neugier* 



Pegi: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-European_Game_Information



EDIT:
Ha, grad mail bekommen aus der folgendes hervorgeht: 

_A-Versionen sind speziell für Österreich und die Schweiz gemachte Versionen die nicht de Zensur Deutschlands zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Ist von Spiel zu Spiel verschieden.
Im Falle von Fallout wird die Version sehr wohl Deutsche Sprache enthalten und weniger geschnitten sein als die deutsche, jedoch nicht ungeschnitten wie die englische.

Wir empfehlen die englische da diese komplett ungekürzt sein wird und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch in deutsch spielbar sein wird.




Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck
Emanuel Fuchs

18-Okt-2008 / 11:56 / Kw 42_


Das is doch ma ne geile Nachricht, dann weiss ich ja jetzt endlich welche version "wahrscheinlich"von mir  gekauft wird


----------



## OLHechti (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Man Man Man....das ist echt stressig bezüglich der Zensuren hier in deutschland...Und manchmal sowas von Sinnfrei....

Man möchte das Spiele Realistisch bleiben aber nicht zu Brutal rüberkommen. Verstehe ich ja da Spiele trotz FETTER Angabe: " Keine Jugendfreigabe" in unseren Märkten dennoch an Minderjährige verkauft werden.

Aus meiner Sicht ein Grund warum soviel geschnitten werden muss.... 
Was den Realismus angeht der ja wie besagt realistisch bleiben soll muss ich bei einigen Spielen mein Lachen unter den Teppich kehren. Wie Realistisch ist es denn jemanden aus 2 Metern mit einer Schrottflinte ins Gesicht zu schiessen und der gegenüber sieht aus als wäre er frisch von der Modelschule ohne nur einen Kratzer zu haben????

SCHWACHSINN!!!! Sicher werden nu einige kommen die sagen es könnte Kinder auf falsche Gedanken bringen (betonung auf KÖNNTE)....sicher...aber Warum müssen Erwachsende darunter leiden??? 

an der Vermarktung solcher "brutalen" Spiele sollte man dringend was ändern dann hätten die Spielefirmen sicher ein entspannteren Alltag und Wir mehr REALISTISCHE Freude an unseren Spielen.

Bin es leid Mir Spiele aus dem Ausland zu beschaffen oder gar mcih auf eine Schiene zu bewegen die knapp am Legalen/ILLegalem liegt weil man auf Bloodpatches zurückgreifen muss um ein in Deutschland gekauftes Spiel in den Ursprung zu setzen.

Das war meine Meinung dazu. auf Hinweise oder Richtigstellungen freu ich mich immer ^^ Bin auch nur ein Mensch/Mann^^ und übersehe fehler in meinem Gedankengewirr^^


----------



## ericflash (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Sodla endlich ist es soweit, dank der Verkäuferin meines Vertrauens installiere ich soeben

meine AT Version von Fallout 3 

Sobald ich genaueres sagen kann ob die geschnitten ist, bekommt ihr eine Info.

Das USK Logo verschandelt die Verpackung schon mal nicht


----------



## NinjaWursti (5. November 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				ericflash am 28.10.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodla endlich ist es soweit, dank der Verkäuferin meines Vertrauens installiere ich soeben
> 
> meine AT Version von Fallout 3
> 
> ...



Und was ist jetzt? Total ungeschnitten? Weniger geschnitten als die deutsche aber mehr als die englische??


----------



## fak3er (6. November 2008)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

was läuft hier nur schief?
COD world at war zensiert
Left for Dead zensiert
Falout  zensiert

hab ich was unterschrieben wo ich mich entmündige?

ich hoffe das genug leute es so machen wie ich und im Ausland shoppen gehen und die entwickler das gut in der Geldbörse merken. dann überlegen die sich das das nächstemal 2 mal bevor die n spiel zensieren.
warum machen die das net wie bei CS? die haben auch 2 versionen rausgebracht und auch die kleinen kinder waren glücklich


----------



## Flippo2008 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*

Der Thread wurde jetzt eine Weile nicht mehr aktualisiert.
Wie sieht es denn jetzt *definitiv* aus?
AT/CH Version ungeschnitten?
Wenn nicht, was fehlt?
Interessant wäre auch noch zu wissen, wie stark die deutsche Version vom Original abweicht.
Ich gehöre auch zu den Menschen die kein größeres Interesse an "zu viel" Gewalt haben (wobei das natürlich von Spiel zu Spiel relativ ist).
Kann man auch die deutsche Version bedenkenlos spielen, ohne Spielinhalte oder besondere ätmospährische Momente/Gags zu verpassen?


----------



## LordSaddler (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				Flippo2008 am 04.01.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread wurde jetzt eine Weile nicht mehr aktualisiert.
> Wie sieht es denn jetzt *definitiv* aus?
> AT/CH Version ungeschnitten?
> Wenn nicht, was fehlt?
> ...



Also ich habe die AT Version und die ist definitiv *uncut*. Das selbe gilt dann wohl auch für die Version aus CH.
Die deutsche ist komplett geschnitten soviel ich weiß.
Demnach sind alle Splattereffekte entfernt. 
- keine abgetrennten und umherfliegende Gliedmaßen und Köpfe
- keine "explodierenden" Körperteile wie Kopf oder Torso
- kein Blut
Ob noch etwas fehlt, weiß ich nicht.

So viel ich weiß ist Ragdoll in der deutschen Version schon enthalten.

Also ich *persönlich *finde diese übertriebenen Splattereffekte in Zeitlupe schon ziemlich hübsch anzusehen, aber man braucht sie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## HanFred (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3 für Deutschland geschnitten*



			
				LordSaddler am 04.01.2009 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob noch etwas fehlt, weiß ich nicht.


der "bloody mess" perk fehlt meines wissens auch. gut, alles andere wäre auch verwunderlich gewesen.


----------

